# Electronic file transfer - What kind of disclaimer?



## NCcarguy (Aug 18, 2011)

Do any of you work where you put a disclamer on any electronic files that you send out? Specifically CAD files....and I'm not necessarily referring to the "Sheets" that were plotted and sealed. I'm mainly referring to the base files that you send out. We are sending design files to a surveyor and there's a question as to whether or not we need to include some kind of disclaimer or not.


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 18, 2011)

NCcarguy said:


> Do any of you work where you put a disclamer on any electronic files that you send out? Specifically CAD files....and I'm not necessarily referring to the "Sheets" that were plotted and sealed. I'm mainly referring to the base files that you send out. We are sending design files to a surveyor and there's a question as to whether or not we need to include some kind of disclaimer or not.


I usually label the file (ie filename) as preliminary (regardless of actual status), and include a "Not for Construction" declaration in the actual file. I also save all of my non-junk e-mail pretty much forever (10 gigs currently), in case there's a court case involving something I sent out (so I can prove exactly what was sent).


----------

